# Dose any one know anything about these names



## maddieandnate (Sep 11, 2011)

Just got a new puppy today he is adba reg and they told me his dad was number pit in Memphis, tn although i am not finding a thing so i have no clue pretty sure they lied to me so i'd thought i see if anyone else may no anything on my boy. His dam is Aledi's ''Gypsy Belle'' and his sire is Larg's ''Nickel'' breeders name is Hani salman aldeid


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not finding anything , Im confused by the 'number pit in memphis TN" ???? whats that mean. Do you have papers did he give you slips or something ? might help if you have the grandparents names.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah not sure what you mean by "number pit in memphis". didnt find anything at all except the 38 specials song gypsy belle


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

If he didn't give you papers,then he fed you a store,just like every other BYB.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO fed you a store? you mean story?

did he give you paperwork? Sounds like he lied, sorry.


----------

